# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  A ka stacion të autobusëve në Tiranë  ?

## projekti21_dk

Miku ynë forumist MALSORI më provokoi për ta nxjerrë këtë temë. Është e vërtetë se qëndrimi im në Shqipëri vitin e kaluar ka qenë një mrekulli. Është e vërtetë se atje kam takuar njerëz të mrekullueshëm të kulturës dhe artit; është e vërtetë qe Tiranën e kam quajtur metropol që do tia kenë lakmi edhe shumë shtete të Evropë; është e vërtetë se e kam quajtur qytet me bukuri përrallore  qytet pikturë, megjithëkëtë nuk ma thoshte zemra të nxirrja ato që nuk më pëlqyen.

Një diçka që mu duk shumë e vrazhdë dhe shumë e pahijshem ishte transporti i udhëtarëve. Sa zhurma bëhej në mes shoferëve të autobusësve dhe atyre të kombibusëve dhe e shara e sa belara bëhej të linte një përshtypje shumë të keqe. Mua kur më është dukur keq si shqiptar që jam, po një i huaj vallë çfare¨do të thotë?!

Shtrohet pyetje: A ka Tirana stacion të autobusëve?

Unë nuk e gjeta dot. Ca me¨thoshin shko prapa selvisë, shko para selvisë, por nuk e gjeta. Për vizitën time në Shqipëri pata planifikuar te¨vizitoja edhe Vlorën, Sarandën, Përrenjasin dhe Korçën. 

Këto nuk i realizova, fal asaj që nuk gjeta stacion autobusësh. A di dikush të më thotë se nga mund tI merrja këto linja dhe nga mund tI marr herën tjetër?

----------


## Ver

Ti tani perse e ke fjalen - per stacion autobuzesh interurban (tek treni dhe te ish-parku i automjeteve - ka pas qene ne kombinat) apo autobuze qe shkojne ne periferite tip sauk, kamez (nga qendra, zogu i zi), apo thjesht autobuz qyteti (ke stacione kudo)?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ti tani perse e ke fjalen - per stacion autobuzesh interurban (tek treni dhe te ish-parku i automjeteve - ka pas qene ne kombinat) apo autobuze qe shkojne ne periferite tip sauk, kamez (nga qendra, zogu i zi), apo thjesht autobuz qyteti (ke stacione kudo)?



tek treni isha tek selvitë e ku jo. dhe unë isha i interesuar për këto drejtime:
ditën e parë mendova të shkoja në Burrel, Rrëshen, Peshkopi, Bulqizë etj, dmth atë krahinë, por pata menduar të shkoja edhe në Vlorë, Sarandë, Përrenjas dhe Korçë

----------


## saura

Duhet te kishe pyt ne bashki Ademo ,atje eshte nje sektor qe merret me kete pune....
kur te shkosh heres tjeter merr kerrin me vete te jesh ma i sigurt ...Tung

----------


## OO7

Nuk ka nje stacion te autobuzeve ne Tirane, tani qe e mendoj eshte e tmershme se si nuk kan caktuar nje vend ku te quhet stacioni autobuzeve. 
Per te udhetuar drejt atyre qyteteve qe ti the Adem duhet te hypesh ne ndonje taksi se ndoshta ata e dine.

----------


## Jack Watson

Të Vlorës janë te 21 dhjetori (furgona), të Korçës janë te gjuhët e huaja dhe mrapa stadiumit Qemal Stafa, të Kukësit (që shkojnë edhe në Rrëshen besoj) janë te Dogana. Për të tjerët se di. Po tani që na e shtive ndërmend, gjynah që nuk krijojnë një stacion të madh autobusësh me të gjitha linjat. Nejse, shpresojmë të bëhet në të ardhmen e "afërt" lol.



> megjithëkëtë nuk ma thoshte zemra të nxirrja ato që nuk më pëlqyen.


lej llafet e mira, po na fol për t'kqiat, apo s'të del boja e forumit?  :perqeshje:

----------


## _MALSORI_

*postuar nga saura..[QUOTE]



			
				Duhet te kishe pyt ne bashki
			
		

*me te pyetur gjen stambollin...keshtu thonin te paret tane..nuk e paska gjete stacionin e autobuseve me demek...por baca adem e ben me hile moj kete pyetje....shikoja shkrimet qe ben baca dhe do e veresh ku eshte qellimi i tij...mirepo ka harruar i shkreti se kete tirane e drejton idoli i tij dhe nuk do bente keq te vente e ta takonte dhe tja qante hallin djalit te kristaqit...jam i sigurte qe djali i kristaqit do e kishte ndihmuar...dhe sot me autobus do shkonte baca adem nga danimarka drejt e ne greven e urise..siq beri elsa e italise.....

dole bllof me kete pyetje bace...

----------


## tasjani-ferizaj

qysh bre po bojka vaki n kryqytet mus me pas stanic ta autobuzav

----------


## extreme

wauuuu po si mor nuk ka nje stacion te autobusve nga ku ka linja te rregullta per te gjith shqiperine?!?! Ne kosove as qytetza me e vogel nuk eshte pa stacion te autobusav!!!!!

----------


## tasjani-ferizaj

[QUOTE=_MALSORI_;2710803]*postuar nga saura..*


> me te pyetur gjen stambollin...keshtu thonin te paret tane..nuk e paska gjete stacionin e autobuseve me demek...por baca adem e ben me hile moj kete pyetje....shikoja shkrimet qe ben baca dhe do e veresh ku eshte qellimi i tij...mirepo ka harruar i shkreti se kete tirane e drejton idoli i tij dhe nuk do bente keq te vente e ta takonte dhe tja qante hallin djalit te kristaqit...jam i sigurte qe djali i kristaqit do e kishte ndihmuar...dhe sot me autobus do shkonte baca adem nga danimarka drejt e ne greven e urise..siq beri elsa e italise.....
> 
> dole bllof me kete pyetje bace...


uh malsor he tramak tek kokshe boll. na n ferizaj kur dojna me i thon dikujna budall po mus me na morr vesh i thojna tek kokshe malsor e ti boll mir qi tuk je dal per mallagdan me kit emen. hajt malsor t pleqnoft djali se paske llaf edhe kokshe i mequm

----------


## projekti21_dk

[QUOTE=_MALSORI_;2710803]*postuar nga saura..*


> me te pyetur gjen stambollin...keshtu thonin te paret tane..nuk e paska gjete stacionin e autobuseve me demek...por baca adem e ben me hile moj kete pyetje....shikoja shkrimet qe ben baca dhe do e veresh ku eshte qellimi i tij...mirepo ka harruar i shkreti se kete tirane e drejton idoli i tij dhe nuk do bente keq te vente e ta takonte dhe tja qante hallin djalit te kristaqit...jam i sigurte qe djali i kristaqit do e kishte ndihmuar...dhe sot me autobus do shkonte baca adem nga danimarka drejt e ne greven e urise..siq beri elsa e italise.....
> 
> dole bllof me kete pyetje bace...


Po pse çfarë mashtrimi bëra o Malësor.
Ky është një realitet i hidhur.
Tani po e them troç: Në Tiranë nuk ka stacion autobusësh dhe po nuk shkove me veturë është mynxyrë e vërtetë nga fjalori i pistë i shoferëve të taksive dhe autobusëve.
Ty të lumtë malësor që ma nxore këtë temë me zor, se nuk e kam pasur ndërmend të shkruaja.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> wauuuu po si mor nuk ka nje stacion te autobusve nga ku ka linja te rregullta per te gjith shqiperine?!?! Ne kosove as qytetza me e vogel nuk eshte pa stacion te autobusav!!!!!


extreme ky është një realitet i hidhur!
Unë po flas për dy qendrat e Drenicës: Drenas dhe Skënderaj. Fukarallëk ka sa të duash, ama stacion autobusësh ka!

Paramendo: Tirana nuk ka stacion autobusësh!!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ne korce i ke perpara turizmit fugona sa te duash nxir nje 10cke edhe te sulen vet ata ver edhe nja tabele me nje shigjete ku do te vesh :pa dhembe: 
atobuzat nuk jane per njerez se nga era e djerses nuk e di ato arish ne fund te udhetimit
pershendetje ADEM

----------


## saura

> extreme ky është një realitet i hidhur!
> Unë po flas për dy qendrat e Drenicës: Drenas dhe Skënderaj. Fukarallëk ka sa të duash, ama stacion autobusësh ka!
> 
> Paramendo: Tirana nuk ka stacion autobusësh!!



Mos u merzit Ademo se do ta bejme dhe Shqiperin si Kosoven ...qenkeni anku kot ju nga Millosheviçin ...e mor Enver ti henkshin  krimat dhe kockat na paska trajtu ma keq  se armiku i huj.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> qysh bre po bojka vaki n kryqytet mus me pas stanic ta autobuzav


mos me thuaj se kane qe kane nxiere edhe program me orarin e kalimit

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Mos u merzit Ademo se do ta bejme dhe Shqiperin si Kosoven ...qenkeni anku kot ju nga Millosheviçi ...e mor Enver ti henkshin  krimat dhe kockat na paska trajtu ma keq  se armiku i huj.


Lerja kockat ne vendin qe i ka se vetem ai na bente zap ne tani qe erdhi salushi turperuam evropen

----------


## MARGUS

Adem leht eshte te gjesh stacionin e autobust ne tiran!
Shko ne Durres mer autobusin per Tirane ,mos zbrit gjer sa te fillojn te  hypin ne bus udhtaret per Durres aty duhet te jet stacioni!LOL

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mos u merzit Ademo se do ta bejme dhe Shqiperin si Kosoven ...qenkeni anku kot ju nga Millosheviçin ...e mor Enver ti henkshin  krimat dhe kockat na paska trajtu ma keq  se armiku i huj.


mirë se erdhe saura. na ke munguar. s'na the gjë kur do dalësh kah kjo lagjja jonë në danimarkë.

----------


## saura

> Lerja kockat ne vendin qe i ka se vetem ai na bente zap ne tani qe erdhi salushi turperuam evropen



Jo moj te keqen ty te turperon vetja tende jo salushi ... :perqeshje: 
Kockat i ke te babait ti ,qe te dogji kaq shume ?
Ika naten ,vazhdojme neser ...ca koka te medhaja si puna jote i duhen kombit dhe do nderoheshim :P

----------


## Boy

Ca faji te ka administrata ty qe nuk ke blere makine ose s'ke leke me mare nje me qera? Fukara!

----------

